# Hang and hunt setups



## pafollower44 (Dec 13, 2017)

I am also going to try a hang and hunt setup for late season. I am going with a hawk helium xl that I got as a Christmas gift and 4 muddy aerolight climbing sticks I got on black friday sale.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

A lot of different ways you can go about it. BUT!!!! If you want a true hang and hunt setup that you will be happy with and use, I would suggest not trying it on a budget. It ca be done as I did but found out that my set ups were actually heavy and cumbersome to hang and didn't sit well. So after spending that money, I went out and spent more money of better and lighter setups that did work and I was happy with. Rt now the end of year clearance sales will be coming out on the internet and you can actually buy some great,light,comfortable stands and sticks that will not be much more then some of the lesser valued ones. Watch the classifieds here on AT as others will be getting new stuff for Christmas and selling their last years items. Watch the internet sales aswell. I caught the Muddy Vantage onsale for 99$ each and its only 11lbs so with 3 LW sticks and a molle strap its around 19lbs. The M7U was onsale last year for 129.99$ on JET.COM so I got one of them and LOVE that one. 8.5 lbs and sits great. Just don't jump into a cheap set up as being happy and comfortable will keep you in the woods much longer and more often. Best of luck and Happy Holidays!! 

MM


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

meatmissile said:


> A lot of different ways you can go about it. BUT!!!! If you want a true hang and hunt setup that you will be happy with and use, I would suggest not trying it on a budget. It ca be done as I did but found out that my set ups were actually heavy and cumbersome to hang and didn't sit well. So after spending that money, I went out and spent more money of better and lighter setups that did work and I was happy with. Rt now the end of year clearance sales will be coming out on the internet and you can actually buy some great,light,comfortable stands and sticks that will not be much more then some of the lesser valued ones. Watch the classifieds here on AT as others will be getting new stuff for Christmas and selling their last years items. Watch the internet sales aswell. I caught the Muddy Vantage onsale for 99$ each and its only 11lbs so with 3 LW sticks and a molle strap its around 19lbs. The M7U was onsale last year for 129.99$ on JET.COM so I got one of them and LOVE that one. 8.5 lbs and sits great. Just don't jump into a cheap set up as being happy and comfortable will keep you in the woods much longer and more often. Best of luck and Happy Holidays!!
> 
> MM


How do you like that Muddy Vantage?


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

ShaneC said:


> How do you like that Muddy Vantage?


I have 2 for sale if you are interested, ad is in the treestand classified.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

Squirrels said:


> I have 2 for sale if you are interested, ad is in the treestand classified.


I saw that, did you not like them?


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

ShaneC said:


> How do you like that Muddy Vantage?


I like the muddy for set up and leave if im going to be hunting the same spot. It has the super mount system which i think is ok not great for stealthy set up. Its solid to the tree as it uses a versa button at bottom of the stand. With some modification it sets up pretty good. It wouldnt be my first choice as a run and gun. My assault alpha and my m7u are as good as it gets for my preferences. I like their silence and the ease of hanging.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

ShaneC said:


> I saw that, did you not like them?


I bought them for quick setups and have since bought lone wolf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Squirrels said:


> I bought them for quick setups and have since bought lone wolf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you put a versa button on the top part of your Muddy Vantage.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Already one there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Squirrels said:


> Already one there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok.. Mine has the super mount system so no versa button on those

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

meatmissile said:


> Oh ok.. Mine has the super mount system so no versa button on those
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Nope I lied. I just checked and I did put versa buttons up top. Sorry, forgot I had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

Squirrels said:


> Nope I lied. I just checked and I did put versa buttons up top. Sorry, forgot I had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there that much of a difference between the Lone Wolf and the Muddy?


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

ShaneC said:


> Is there that much of a difference between the Lone Wolf and the Muddy?


Absolutely in my opinion. Lone wolf is lighter, packs flatter, is quieter, and built better. Just my 2 cents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Every ounce counts in hang and hunt as does packability and ease of set up. I love my xop air raid and hawk helium sticks. The hawk sticks are a little heavier than the lw sticks but the double steps are worth it. 
Another tip, if you want to call it that, is don’t give up the first time you try hanging your setup. Practice with it, a lot, and you’ll get fast. I can set up just as fast as a climber. The first time I did it took me about 30 minutes. Also, I’m not sure what kind of shape you’re in but it is very physically tasking in comparison to a climber. I’m in very good shape and it still shocked me a little at first. But once you get the hang of it, it’s not bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MathewsArchZ7 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Every ounce counts in hang and hunt as does packability and ease of set up. I love my xop air raid and hawk helium sticks. The hawk sticks are a little heavier than the lw sticks but the double steps are worth it.
> Another tip, if you want to call it that, is don’t give up the first time you try hanging your setup. Practice with it, a lot, and you’ll get fast. I can set up just as fast as a climber. The first time I did it took me about 30 minutes. Also, I’m not sure what kind of shape you’re in but it is very physically tasking in comparison to a climber. I’m in very good shape and it still shocked me a little at first. But once you get the hang of it, it’s not bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in tip top shape but I usually have a mile or so walk with a 22# climber on my back up a hill. I got used to that after doing it for a while, the first time I did it I thought I was gonna die lol. Was definitely a great workout. And I’m gonna start trading here soon so I can be ready for next season, since my season is already over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

second on the m7u i bought one cause i hunt almost all public and it is fantastic i use a one stick climb (look up cbigbear on youtube and watch his one stick method )it works great and saves having to carry multiple sticks just one and a couple sections of rope super safe cause you are always tied to the tree and you can go as high as you want in any tree that you please plus youll save a few pounds with the rope over the extra sticks (i was hauling 5 sticks with a strap step mod on every one of them to get me to the height i wanted im working on a rope only ascent system when i get it all figured out ill post it up


----------



## MathewsArchZ7 (Nov 30, 2010)

brettbrett said:


> second on the m7u i bought one cause i hunt almost all public and it is fantastic i use a one stick climb (look up cbigbear on youtube and watch his one stick method )it works great and saves having to carry multiple sticks just one and a couple sections of rope super safe cause you are always tied to the tree and you can go as high as you want in any tree that you please plus youll save a few pounds with the rope over the extra sticks (i was hauling 5 sticks with a strap step mod on every one of them to get me to the height i wanted im working on a rope only ascent system when i get it all figured out ill post it up


Please do let us know how it works out I’m definitely interested!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mackpappy (Apr 9, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

will do


----------



## Jason_Haught (Nov 4, 2005)

I use a Muddy Hunter pro which is the older version of the vantage point and muddy pro sticks. It's easy and light to hang. Took practice and trying different things, but if you stick with it you will find a good system.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

